# Wireless Device Install FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64



## rpowell47 (Apr 20, 2019)

USB wireless device not booting nor finding a carrier: I must be missing something even after following chapter 31.3 of the handbook. AND, Wireless Device Install FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64.


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 20, 2019)

In addition, the device is not booting.
I have now purchased a TP-LINK WDN3200 as listed in the 12.0 supported wireless device listing and not booting & status: no carrier.
The *run* driver is listed as the driver that supports the TP-LINK WDN3200.
Here are the snapshots of my rc.conf, loader.conf, wpa_supplicant.conf, the the network devices shown before and then after:
*ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0*


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 20, 2019)

You forgot to set the firmware for the device in /etc/loader.conf

From run(4)

```
*Firmware* is also needed, and provided by:

       device runfw

     Alternatively, to load the    driver as a module at boot time, place the
     following lines in    loader.conf(5):

       if_run_load="YES"
       *runfw_load="YES"*
```
In /etc/rc.conf you have 2 typos. In line 18 you missed the "s" in wlans_run0,

```
wlan_run0="YES"
```
in line 19 you missed the "i" in ifconfig:

```
fconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```

In /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf set the ssid and password from your router. my_ssid (set here name of your wlan network) and my_psk ( set here password of your wlan network) are placeholders in the example from the handbook, not real settings. You might want to hide the password when posting here.

Edit: After making the changes load the firmware: `kldload runfw`, restart the network service: `service netif restart`, so you don't need to reboot.


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 20, 2019)

I made your recommendations and now the device shows as loaded when I boot the system. However, the attached shapshot shows Status: no carrier. I'm now thinking that my Netgear D7000 router/modem has something to do with that message.


----------



## George (Apr 20, 2019)

> I'm now thinking that my Netgear D7000 router/modem has something to do with that message.



Does your router show up if you type `ifconfig wlan0 list scan`?


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes, see attached, My ISP is Centurylink (USA) and my ssid *are* NETGEAR91 OR NETGEAR91-5G AND NETGEAR_guest. I use NETGEAR91.


----------



## George (Apr 20, 2019)

Your wireless card is up and running. Thats good.
It can scan for access points.

Maybe add WPA to that entry in your /etc/rc.conf file, 
	
	



```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
 (if you want to use that encryption.)
Also, maybe post your current wpa_supplicant.conf


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Okay, I'll re-post my /etc/rc.conf file too. It has changed without me changing it! And, my wpa_supplicant.conf file.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 21, 2019)

One request, please don’t upload more screenshots. You are obviously in a Xorg-Desktop Evironment.  There you can easily copy & paste text from the x-terminal into the browsers forum page. Text makes it easier to read then opening pictures. Readers of your post might not bother to open the pictures and a potential hint might get lost. More important one can not quote from the pictures. You might notice I need to wright some lines from the pictures. Any other potential helper might not bother.

Don’t use `bsdconfig netdev`. Most likely that tool modified /etc/rc.conf.

Delete in /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_wlan0=“inet netmask netmask “
```
reset, for now,

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
to

```
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```
In your latest `ifconfig` picture there is no ssid. You get there

```
ssid " " channel 3 (2422 MHz 11g)
```



rpowell47 said:


> my ssid *are* NETGEAR91 OR NETGEAR91-5G AND NETGEAR_guest. I use NETGEAR91


edit in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf line 3 from

```
ssid=“netgear91”
```
to

```
ssid=“NETGEAR91”
```
run  `service netif restart`, check `ifconfig` for wlan0 ssid "NETGEAR91" and ip (inet 192.xxx.x.xxx) and try `ping -c 3 8.8.8.8`


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 21, 2019)

After suggested changes, attached shows *NO *ssid loaded.


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 21, 2019)

WOW!! I added back to rc.conf - ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP" and see attached!!


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 21, 2019)

The TP_LINK TL-WDN3200 wireless device is up and running! Thanks to all of your support!


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 21, 2019)

I've been a FreeBSD user from the 4.9 release on and have been promoting it to those who listen !!


----------

